# Sticky  Kawasaki Oil Filter Cross-Reference



## phreebsd

Fits all bayou 300,400,Prairie 360, 650, 700, brute 650, 750

*Motorcycle Filters.*
AC Delco PF2135 
AMSOil SMF103 
Carquest 85358 
FRAM PH6017A 
Honda 15410-MCJ-000 
K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal. 
NAPA Gold 1358 
Purolator ML16817. Imported, not made by Purolator. 
STP SMO 17 
WIX 51358
WIX PS1358

Purolator Pure One PL14610, about $6. 
Mobil 1 M1-110, about $10. Made by Champion. 
Bosch 3323, about $6. Made By Champion. 
WalMart SuperTech ST7317,about $2. Made by Champion. 
AC Delco PF1237 
Baldwin B1400 
Firestone TF2876 
Hastings LF113 
NAPA Gold 1365 
Purolator L14612 
STP S-02876 
WalMart SuperTech ST6607 
WIX 51365



*Automobile Filters*
AC Delco PF-2057 
Auto Pro 2356 
Autopride CF240AP 
Baldwin B1402 
Carquest 85356 
Carquest Red B4620 
Casite CF240 
Castrol 7317 
Champion Labs Ph2867 
Defense Filters Dl7317 
Deutsch D-370 
Federated Filters LF240F
Fram PH6607
Fram Double Guard DG7317 
Fram PH7317 
Fram Tough Guard TG7317 
Fram Xtra Guard XG7317 
Group 7 V4610 
Group 7 V4620 
Hastings LF240 
Mighty M4612 
Motorcraft Long Life FL-821 
Napa FIL1356 
Napa Gold 1356 
Parts Plus PH2867 
Pennzoil PZ-109 
Penske 7317 
Powerflo SL14610 
Powerflo SL14620 
Pro Gauge PGO-4620 
Pro Tec 164 
Promotive PH4610 
Pronto PO3593A 
Purolator L14610 
Service Champ OF-4622 
Shell SH48 
Shell SH529 
Stp S-02867. 
Valvoline VO50 
Warner PH2867 
Wix 51356


----------



## Yesterday

> K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal.


 
that's almost worth payin the 5-7 extra bucks for.


----------



## rick frogman

if i read that right what your saying is all those filters up therre fits on the kawee

if soo 
sweet dont have to go to my stupid dealer here in town lol


----------



## Yesterday

nope, i use fram6017(a) from o'reilly's auto parts


----------



## IBBruin

Good information thanks.


----------



## phreebsd

rick frogman said:


> if i read that right what your saying is all those filters up therre fits on the kawee
> 
> if soo, sweet dont have to go to my stupid dealer here in town lol


exactly! 




BigP said:


> nope, i use fram6017(a) from o'reilly's auto parts


yep, that's fram's motorcycle filter that is identical to the stock oil filter



IBBruin said:


> Good information thanks.


welcome


----------



## KMKjr

I use the Napa ones (Wix filters) but they have a "powersports" line. Filter is bigger and more durable.

(PS1358 is the part number)


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Hey phreebsd, are these part numbers good for the 650 SRA's also?


----------



## phreebsd

should be sir... same for SRA


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

ok, thanks

BTW, nice work and will be very helpful for a lot of people....once again I will say:mimbrules:


----------



## BF650SRA

They are the same for the "superior rear axle" bikes I used the Fram PH6607 for a long time then started using the SuperTech ST7317 after reading a write up on it.


----------



## phreebsd

i think i read that article too. Did they show filters cut open and stuff?


----------



## BF650SRA

Sounds like the same article. I was thinking the ST was longer than the Fram though.


----------



## Kurly

All years?

Great info.....Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

yep. all years are the same filter.


----------



## rapalapaul

whats the advantages of using a bigger filter? do u have to add more oil?


----------



## phreebsd

you get a little more oil to circulate. Also you have more suface area on the pleated filter inside that filters the oil.


----------



## BF750Mx

Great Info. Thanks.


----------



## phreebsd

de nada!


----------



## wilddog45

I ought to save a ton of money with this info! Thanks


----------



## wood butcher

all these cross references are great does anyone have one for sparkplugs


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## wood butcher

thanks phreebsd, ask and u shall get the answer from someone!!!!!


----------



## Brutetherapy

Value Craft 4967 ( Champion) (Auto Zone)works on all kawasaki "Lawn Mower" Engines, i think they are the same filter for our brutes also..


----------



## poolege

Whats the difference between the Supertech ST6607 and ST7317?


----------



## Laekcim

awesome post!! i use NAPA filters on all my other vehicles, didnt realize they had one that would work.


----------



## Space74

I have the 09 Teryx. Do the Brute 750 and Teryx use the same filter?


----------



## phreebsd

yes they do.


----------



## Ryanuga47

I heard that some people run mobil1 racing 10w 40 in the winter and the 20w-50 in the summer. The guy at the shop told me that the 20w-50 in this link was for harleys and that i shouldnt run it. Is he right? will 10w40 year round be fine? http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_V-Twin_20W-50.aspx


----------



## NMKawierider

Ryanuga47 said:


> I heard that some people run mobil1 racing 10w 40 in the winter and the 20w-50 in the summer. The guy at the shop told me that the 20w-50 in this link was for harleys and that i shouldnt run it. Is he right? will 10w40 year round be fine? http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_V-Twin_20W-50.aspx


He's wrong. If you are going to run a Mobile1, that's the best one to use. The 20-50 isn't recommended but many use it without any problems. The 10-40 is always OK.


----------



## phreebsd

sure is. that 20w-50 oil is among their highest rated oil.. its fine to run down here in the hot south.


----------



## Ryanuga47

Thanks. im gonna put the 10w40 now and the other in a few mos when i change it again. thanks again. do yall change the oil in the frt dif. every time u cgange it in the engine?


----------



## phreebsd

if you ride lots of water it should be changed at least every other ride.
and using any cheap 10W-40 oil is preferred since you have to swap it so often (water and mud riders only)

if you never ride water or submerge the diff, changing it with the engine oil is a good routine.


----------



## Ryanuga47

Thanks. i'll remember that


----------



## BernardB

anyone use the Ac delco filters? I just put one on.. its the longer version so i like that, but have not herd much on them


----------



## foot0069

These will not fit the Bayou 300. They use an internal basket style filter.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Anybody have any comments on what the _Best Oil Filter_ is in your opinion? Tried to look for the supertech at wal-mart, but couldn't find any... Currently running a Mobil-1, can't say much about is because I've never opened it up. THinking about a Napa too, hear great things in general about them.
Btw, my 300 Post:rockn:


----------



## brutemike

The longer ones dont fit in the trex they hit the frame atleast thats what a guy from work said and he gave me the filter to use on the brute.


----------



## brutemike

Space74 said:


> I have the 09 Teryx. Do the Brute 750 and Teryx use the same filter?


 The longer ones dont fit.


----------



## phreebsd

fram 6017a will fit.


----------



## trailmaker

Searched everywhere for this. Good thing i tried creating a new thread or would have never found this!
Good info


----------



## Polaris425

It's stickied to the top how in the world could you not find it.....


----------



## trailmaker

top of what?
i searched oil filter and didn't find it...
I also checked quick links and didn't see it unless i missed it there.


----------



## NMKawierider

trailmaker said:


> top of what?
> i searched oil filter and didn't find it...
> I also checked quick links and didn't see it unless i missed it there.


I think he means at the top of the Kawie How To section with all the other stickies.


----------



## trailmaker

Not the best a navigating through these forums yet was checking the how to's not the brand basics...
none the less good info.


----------



## VooDuuChild

Can't wait to put a Napa on my ride. Personally, after seeing cutouts of both Napa Gold filters and Fram, I'm never touchin a Fram again. Is the NAPA one listed a Gold, or standard Napa? Is there an equivalent Napa Gold for my 05 750i?


----------



## NMKawierider

VooDuuChild said:


> Can't wait to put a Napa on my ride. Personally, after seeing cutouts of both Napa Gold filters and Fram, I'm never touchin a Fram again. Is the NAPA one listed a Gold, or standard Napa? Is there an equivalent Napa Gold for my 05 750i?


Its listed....NAPA Gold 1358


----------



## teryxrider1979

brutemike said:


> The longer ones dont fit.


I have an 08 Rex that I am going to be doing the Oil Cooler mod on using the sandwich adapter. http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-...le/D25772.html
Is there a special shorter filter that I should get? Or will the normal size filters fit without hitting the frame?


----------



## NMKawierider

teryxrider1979 said:


> I have an 08 Rex that I am going to be doing the Oil Cooler mod on using the sandwich adapter. http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-...le/D25772.html
> Is there a special shorter filter that I should get? Or will the normal size filters fit without hitting the frame?


You should still be able to use the normal or even the longer filter.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750

is there any dual oil filters for the 750 brute's? ( i either dreamed it or i saw it on here i cant remember) and whats the biggest oil cooler out there that will mount in front of the radiator?


----------



## teryxrider1979

nmkawierider said:


> You should still be able to use the normal or even the longer filter.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Whitebandit

The mobil m1-110 crosses to a champion labs ph2876 not ph2867. Not trying to step on anyones toes but thats the oil filters we carry at my work place... champ labs and mobil


----------



## 2011BruteForce750

Anyone got a perfect setup of everything i need for an oil cooler on my new 2011bf750? 
links, brand,price etc... all of it!!!

at least 24stacked cooler, adapter, best long oil filter, fittings, hose to use etc.. and what oil to run. i have 10 quarts of ams-oil 10w-40 v-twin full synthetic. im currently doing an 840cc bbk on kawieriders and need to know if i should use a different type of oil for break in. the ams oil has that zero wear protection and i dont want my rings to not seat. check out the build i pulled the motor last night its a very clean bike and detailed build!! hope you like it


----------



## NMKawierider

I would use any good V-twin conventional for breakin, then switch over. I have a writeup on oil coolers in the Kawie How To section. I can also point you to a 24-stack cooler if you like but you can get them on ebay. We just put one on a friend's 09


----------



## 2011BruteForce750

Is there anywhere i can buy a package for the oil cooler.. cooler, hose, fittings, adapter, all on one website so i dont have to pay shipping from 5 different places or run all across town looking for the stuff.


----------



## NMKawierider

2011BruteForce750 said:


> Is there anywhere i can buy a package for the oil cooler.. cooler, hose, fittings, adapter, all on one website so i dont have to pay shipping from 5 different places or run all across town looking for the stuff.


The adaptor is kinda special but a cooler kit can be bought from Summit or Jaggs. The hoses I use has to be made special but you can use just regular oil cooler hoses that come in the kit.


----------



## z24guy

One more for the list
Hasting LF 113, it's the short version of the LF 240.


----------



## NMFP

If you forget to right down these numbers before you go buy a filter, the Mazda Miata is the same filter. That's easier to remember!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

great info!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

I know it's probably on here some where but what kinda oil does everybody run in there brutes differentials?


----------



## MinnKawi

My Kawi dealer mechanic told me yesterday he as seen 3 fried Brutes come in with broken Napa Gold oil filters. He said they are designed for automobile oil pressures which the Brute far exceeds.
Even though I have been using them for 2 years I'm done and back to the purpose built Kawi filters for now.


----------



## Leelord337

phreebsd said:


> Fits all bayou 300,400,Prairie 360, 650, 700, brute 650, 750
> 
> *Motorcycle Filters.*
> AC Delco PF2135
> AMSOil SMF103
> Carquest 85358
> FRAM PH6017A
> Honda 15410-MCJ-000
> K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal.
> NAPA Gold 1358
> Purolator ML16817. Imported, not made by Purolator.
> STP SMO 17
> WIX 51358
> WIX PS1358
> 
> Purolator Pure One PL14610, about $6.
> Mobil 1 M1-110, about $10. Made by Champion.
> Bosch 3323, about $6. Made By Champion.
> WalMart SuperTech ST7317,about $2. Made by Champion.
> AC Delco PF1237
> Baldwin B1400
> Firestone TF2876
> Hastings LF113
> NAPA Gold 1365
> Purolator L14612
> STP S-02876
> WalMart SuperTech ST6607
> WIX 51365
> 
> 
> 
> *Automobile Filters*
> AC Delco PF-2057
> Auto Pro 2356
> Autopride CF240AP
> Baldwin B1402
> Carquest 85356
> Carquest Red B4620
> Casite CF240
> Castrol 7317
> Champion Labs Ph2867
> Defense Filters Dl7317
> Deutsch D-370
> Federated Filters LF240F
> Fram PH6607
> Fram Double Guard DG7317
> Fram PH7317
> Fram Tough Guard TG7317
> Fram Xtra Guard XG7317
> Group 7 V4610
> Group 7 V4620
> Hastings LF240
> Mighty M4612
> Motorcraft Long Life FL-821
> Napa FIL1356
> Napa Gold 1356
> Parts Plus PH2867
> Pennzoil PZ-109
> Penske 7317
> Powerflo SL14610
> Powerflo SL14620
> Pro Gauge PGO-4620
> Pro Tec 164
> Promotive PH4610
> Pronto PO3593A
> Purolator L14610
> Service Champ OF-4622
> Shell SH48
> Shell SH529
> Stp S-02867.
> Valvoline VO50
> Warner PH2867
> Wix 51356


Its SO Awesome you made this thread. I was at my local autozone and pulled this thread up on my phone to buy the only filter they had that fit my brute, the fram automotive one. I know its not as good as a purolator etc..but am happy to have the new one on here.

-----

well, am reading all the crap there is to be said about fram filters and am worried that things'll get fcked up if i keep the fram on there for more than 4 hours of riding. I think I'm gonna go ahead and change the oil again in a few hours because this stuff was BLACK that came out, and was low on oil as well. And go with a purolator filter this time. Hope this FRAM filter doesn't screw up my engine  I used the Fram PH6607

Watched this guys video, already ordered a baldwin oil filter for the next change in maybe the next 2 hours of riding.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Thanks for the video link. That's good information. I might go cut open one of my purolator filter to see what's in it.
So here it is. Thick silicon like check valve, metal end caps on the element, metal tube inside the element with a cool swirl pattern, lol, and a spring washer. I think I'm doing OK in the filter dept.









----that is all---


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

What is the best oil filter for 12 brute 750? I'm just curious I've been running just stock brand


----------



## Leelord337

^^The baldwin isn't that bad according to that dude in the video and only 6.75 on ebay shipped


----------



## crazybear

The ph7317 will work on my 650i correct?


----------



## NMKawierider

crazybear said:


> The ph7317 will work on my 650i correct?


I don't see it in the list... do you?


----------



## Coolwizard

It is on the list under the automotive listing. It is a fram filter tho


----------



## HoCho

Has anybody used the K&N KN-204 filer ?


----------



## brutemtl

HoCho said:


> Has anybody used the K&N KN-204 filer ?


Check previous pages. Someone posted saying its worth it. Plus k&n is a pretty trusted name.


----------



## nate592

Thx guys this info gave me the ability to go pick up a filter on Sunday when only part source and canadian tire are open :biggrin:


----------



## Kingsixx

Its been said before but I'll say it again, awesome thread here. Doing the oil and diff fluid on my 12 Brute and this saved me a ton of time. Gonna give that K&N 204 a shot because of ease of use. Again, thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425

Kingsixx said:


> Its been said before but I'll say it again, awesome thread here. Doing the oil and diff fluid on my 12 Brute and this saved me a ton of time. Gonna give that K&N 204 a shot because of ease of use. Again, thanks guys.


:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

The K&N is a good filter. Much like the OE. I get better filtering out of the Puralitor PureOne. And its a little longer.


----------



## Kingsixx

NMKawierider said:


> The K&N is a good filter. Much like the OE. I get better filtering out of the Puralitor PureOne. And its a little longer.


Well you were right. The Purolator is considerably bigger than the K&N. Originally I got the K&N due to the fact of its ease of use but after your comment I purchased the PureOne and when looking at them side by side, the decision was easy. 







[/URL]

On a sidenote, does anyone have and idea what the following part is? I came across this when I was taking my water pump apart. It sits directly underneath the water pump and it had some curd/dirt in it. I couldn't find it in the shop manual. In any event, I took it apart, cleaned it up a bit and put it back. Curious to know what it is and what it does.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

